# Gainesville...who's going?



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Ill be there


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll be there Lord willing. Plan to come down on Wednesday and shoot a local course on Thursday.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

We are hosting the seasons first 3-d shoot today and tomorrow in lee county....felt good to be out today!


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Is this the Easton Pro/AM you are talking about ?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Im still thinking about it.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

It'll be my first Pro-Am


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

If I can get someone to go with then, I am going. My shooting bud is waiting on a couple of bows to come in. It's not looking good that's for sure. We'll see.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I will be there. I can't wait!


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Yep...Looking forward to it.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Im still thinking about it.


Oh...OK Tim, an ASA shoot in your backyard...I'm sure your just thinkin' about it!
I'm not fully recovered from shoulder surgery, but Good LORD willing, I'll be there!


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ill be there friday around 11. Open A.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I guess I need to start practicing. 3 weeks, Dang it is getting close. Now where did I put my bow?













Found it! Guess I will go.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

2 hour drive ahead of me tomorrow to go look at targets. Kinda excited to go judge and maybe shoot in some marks with this new bow. Gosh I love the sound of arrows popping foam!


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

850 miles one way, if i can get some of my guys to go then i'll be there


----------



## gevans (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll be there! Looking forward to it!


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Florida Pro-Am*

I'm heading down on Feb,2nd from Mi, . So not looking forward to that long drive though.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep, 90 miles from Home... I'll be There!!!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

ABTABB said:


> Yep, 90 miles from Home... I'll be There!!!


I look forward to meeting you. I got the ride down all worked out. Can't wait to have a wkend of archery and meet new and interesting folks sharing in the sport that we all love!!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm going. 

Shooting Hunter Novice since it's my 1st ASA. 

Anyone else in that class?


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

So, can I go and observe the shoot? I'd love to watch these matches.....never shot competively before...just hunting and my own targets, etc. Like to see what it's all about.

Thanks.

G


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes You can, but You might as well bring Your bow and shoot! You'll be sorry if You don't!


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

OK...you twisted my arm. Thanks!

G


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

We'll be there! This is the only one that is close for us


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep...looking forward to it!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

be there good lord willing, cant wait to embark on another season of 3d


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll be there. Hopefully I get my bow setup this week. Maybe look at 30 targets this weekend. At least Im not as bad as last year. Building my sight the day before and sighting in friday when I get there.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*pro-am*



ConflictDiamond said:


> So, can I go and observe the shoot? I'd love to watch these matches.....never shot competively before...just hunting and my own targets, etc. Like to see what it's all about.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> G


I agree, I would bring the bow. You can shoot the practice range and see what its all about, and then sign up and shoot the tournament if you feel comfortable.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

:darkbeer:


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

ChaseK said:


> I'm going.
> 
> Shooting Hunter Novice since it's my 1st ASA.
> 
> Anyone else in that class?


Same here.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be there. Someone has to keep those fives alive.


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

I will be there...someone remind me to kick Muschamp in the balls if he shows up. 

Hook'em


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

^^^ Now That's Funny ^^^


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I'll be there in the Senior Masters Class !!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be there in Semi Pro. Looking forward to it. Hopefully the weather holds out so I can go shoot some targets this weekend.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Well I will be there...had to wait and make sure we were going to have the money. I am going to shoot open B this year...2nd year in open class and looking forward to shooting open B


----------



## bowhunter-j (May 11, 2007)

Yes Sir can't wait ready to go now


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in letting a fellow shooter share a hotel room with them? I'm trying to find away to get there to shoot but cant get a place to stay. I cant help pitch in on costs as well.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

2000danger said:


> Would anyone be interested in letting a fellow shooter share a hotel room with them? I'm trying to find away to get there to shoot but cant get a place to stay. I cant help pitch in on costs as well.


You can or you can't help pitch in??? LOL


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

3dfevr#1 said:


> I'll be there Lord willing. Plan to come down on Wednesday and shoot a local course on Thursday.


Well if you come down on Wednesday, why not just shoot the practice range at the shoot site. You can shoot it on Tursday and there won't be a wole lot of people there so you can shoot as much as you want. If you end up going that route, let me know. We are leaving work at noon on Thursday to go up. Should be there around 2:00. I will be the one busting up the 5s and 8s.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

elkhunter said:


> I'll be there in the Senior Masters Class !!!


are you sure you're old enough or tough enough for that class?

btw, i'm still losing points out of those victory x ringers. :angry: took your advice and laundered them really good (thought about putting them in the wife's dishwarsher but ruled that out). then when they dried i really went after them with alky. used 5 minute epoxy based on the recommendation of a friend who used the stuff on custom cars he built.

but even at that i'm losing fewer points than some of the others shooting indoors.

thanks again for the tips and tricks. i'll keep an eye out for you at gainesville.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

FLDartonGuy said:


> Well if you come down on Wednesday, why not just shoot the practice range at the shoot site. You can shoot it on Tursday and there won't be a wole lot of people there so you can shoot as much as you want. If you end up going that route, let me know. We are leaving work at noon on Thursday to go up. Should be there around 2:00. I will be the one busting up the 5s and 8s.


The practice range will be open up on Wednesday this year.


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> You can or you can't help pitch in??? LOL


lol... I can srry.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> We'll be there! This is the only one that is close for us


good luck to you wife and caleb


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> The practice range will be open up on Wednesday this year.


Well hopefully its not all shot to holy heck by the time the working people get there on Friday morning. My guess is that it will be.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> good luck to you wife and caleb


Thanks! You not coming?


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there! K 50 class again this year!


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't Wait. I just hope that I'm not sick. Everyone at work has the flu. I'm drinking O.J. like crazy and praying that I do not get it.


----------

